# Probleme mit fleißigen Lieschen



## Goldkäferchen (23. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, Leute
Wende mich jetzt mal an die Botaniker unter euch. Fast jedes Jahr habe ich Probleme mit den fleißigen Lieschen. Erst wachsen und blühen sie wunderbar, aber im Spätsommer gibt's dann richtige "Ausfälle". Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder rein zum besseren Verständnis. An den Pflanzen selbst kann ich keine Ungeziefer, Pilz o.ä. erkennen. Wißt ihr, was das sein könnte?
Vielen dank im Voraus
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit fleißigen Lieschen*

Hallo,
sieht wie abgefressen aus, schon mal mit Schneckenkorn probiert, fals es __ Schnecken sind????


----------



## joshua (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit fleißigen Lieschen*

Hi,

könnten tatsächlich __ Schnecken gewesen sein; kann aber auch zuviel Regen (Feuchtigkeit) sein.

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit fleißigen Lieschen*

hallo,
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Also __ Schnecken waren's definitiv nicht, aber Joshua, Du könntest Recht haben mit dem Regen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Thoma (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit fleißigen Lieschen*

hallo,
fleißige lieschen werden gerne von __ nacktschnecken verspeist, zu viel regen macht eigentlich nicht solche ausfälle, ich denke eher mal die haben zu viel sonne bei dir, die wollen nämlich halbschatten. kannst es nächstes jahr mal mit studentenblumen versuchen, die vertragen volle sonne und feuchtigkeit und blühen bis in den spätherbst. werden allerdings auch von __ schnecken bevorzugt.
gruß, thomas


----------

